# Common core math problems ..



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...



What's the answer to these two simple common core math questions?




1.








2.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't know the answer?

It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.

Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 19, 2018)

Doesn't matter DeVos is killing it


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You silly thing. You left out part of the question.You will never figure it out until you read the entire thing. Ask your teacher for help.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.


That's the self esteem bs....We lead the world in it.....Just learn the math......if you're wrong, you're wrong......nothing wrong with the truth


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.




Give me the answer


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...




What part of the question? Can you read them....


What's the answers


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.


identify necessary information? You mean like asking the teacher to fill in all the holes?


----------



## OldLady (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...





buckeye45_73 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...


This has nothing to do with students' feelings.  It's about giving them confidence to really understanding how and why numbers work.  That is what allows students to actually DO higher math when the time comes.  Some students learn better when they can visualize or manipulate the numbers, and there are many paths to the same right answer.   Numbers can actually be fun when approached with curiosity and a spirit of exploration.

I never thought I'd say it.  I think some of the new ways of teaching math are pretty darned good.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 19, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...


No I mean like figuring out for themselves that they don't have enough information to answer the question.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...


For both, the answer is "Not enough information."


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




New techniques are fine....I have no issue, but if they do stuff like 2+2=5 and do not say it's wrong, then it is dumb....But these word problems are not very good and confusing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.


Doesn't it frustrate the kids when key pieces of information are left out possibly making them feel like they are dumb?


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


gotcha


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.




To the contrary ... Mathematics is probably the most enjoyable school of academics.
Probably because it is definitive ... And not based in, nor clouded by subjective opinion and absolute hogwash.

There is a correct answer in mathematics ... And everyone can come to the exact same correct answer.
There is absolutely no need to pollute mathematics with that kind of garbage.

.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 19, 2018)

Question 1:
Let x be number of cups of food Rusty eats.

Answer:  Midnight eats |4 - x| more or fewer cups of food than does Rusty.​
Question 2:
Let x be the quantity of coins Erica bought.
Given/premise:  Erica had 6 coins when she went to the coin show.
Assumption: Erica did not sell any of her coins.

Answer:  Erica now has 6 + x  coins.​Why did I use absolute value for the first equation and not for the second?  Simply to illustrate a different way of handling the answer to the problem.

The fact that the questions, as illustrated, do not provide enough information to yield a numeric answer does not mean there is no way to answer the questions.


----------



## Issa (Jan 19, 2018)

We had common core in Morocco so did most countries, and we scored always higher than american students....even when we came here and we took math, the average of us scored A+ easily, so did so many of my friends from Asia and Europe while american students did struggle. Is that right path to get students interested in math and encourage more to pursue higher math.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




At least you gave me an answer and the teacher would of gave you an F


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...



What's the "answer" to the dog food question?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> We had common core in Morocco so did most countries, and we scored always higher than american students....even when we came here and we took math, the average of us scored A+ easily, so did so many of my friends from Asia and Europe while american students did struggle. Is that right path to get students interested in math and encourage more to pursue higher math.



American students are trained to be mindless Democrats, so beating them in math is no big deal


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Question 1:
> Let x be number of cups of food Rusty eats.
> 
> Answer:  Midnight eats |4 - x| more or fewer cups of food than does Rusty.​
> ...




At least you tried to solve it so Midnight is a fat dog and rusty died of starvation ?


So the answer is 


Death?????


Answer:  Erica now has 6 + x  coins.

I highly doubt a 1st grade teacher would take the answer as 

6 + × coins


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Do you think that was on purpose?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > We had common core in Morocco so did most countries, and we scored always higher than american students....even when we came here and we took math, the average of us scored A+ easily, so did so many of my friends from Asia and Europe while american students did struggle. Is that right path to get students interested in math and encourage more to pursue higher math.
> ...




This isn't math it's word scramble ...like this one, are teachers trying to teach children how to lie?


Yes officer I had 8 beers + 5 beers so that equals 10 beers


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



If that were my kid Id go to the school and give the teacher a Sonny Corleone Garbage can lid beating

"You common core my kid again, I'll kill ya"


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > We had common core in Morocco so did most countries, and we scored always higher than american students....even when we came here and we took math, the average of us scored A+ easily, so did so many of my friends from Asia and Europe while american students did struggle. Is that right path to get students interested in math and encourage more to pursue higher math.
> ...



Well there is this also...

Moroccan Math and Science Education Struggling, But Improving: Survey


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Issa said:


> We had common core in Morocco so did most countries, and we scored always higher than american students....even when we came here and we took math, the average of us scored A+ easily, so did so many of my friends from Asia and Europe while american students did struggle. Is that right path to get students interested in math and encourage more to pursue higher math.




I wonder if school administrators know kids will never use long hand arthimitic in there life's after school, they know they will just use calculators and computers ...so are they thinking it's useless to teach math nowadays and they just want them to make stuff up to get an answer?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




You think Morocco would want to teach real math because most of the students will work in the casinos being black jack dealers and stuff.


Lol


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2018)

first one can't be answered b/c we don't know how much Rusty eats.


shitty trick question for a 5 y/o


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one is;  More than 6, unless she used her coins to buy them, in which case it can't be known.


what awful person thought these questions were ok for little kids.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...




Or that answer could be

*3.2 million dollars*


On her way there she suckered a kindergartener to give up his Wagner base ball card for 6 coins...lol


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Off topic but interesting story they used to put baseball cards in cigarette packs....they only produced like a 100 of his.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 19, 2018)

Fake.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Fake.


so you can't figure out the answers.

poor guy, with your public school education you still can't do grade school word problems.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 19, 2018)

What is it with People?  Always crying “our kids are smart enough to keep up!”  .  So they raise the standards and it’s “my stupid kid can’t keep up!l”

Make up your mind !


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Fake.




Prove its fake it looks real to me


----------



## Wuwei (Jan 19, 2018)

First question:

If “same amount” refers to Midnight's daily amount, then Rusty eats the same as Midnight.
If “same amount” refers to Midnight's weekly amount, then Rusty eats 28 cups a day.
If “same amount” refers to Rusty eating a constant amount. Then there is not enough information.

Second question:

Assume Erica does not use any coins in her collection to buy more.
In predicate calculus “some” means at least one.
Informally “some” means at least two.
Assume informal usage. Erica will have at least 8 coins.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> What is it with People?  Always crying “our kids are smart enough to keep up!”  .  So they raise the standards and it’s “my stupid kid can’t keep up!l”
> 
> Make up your mind !




How is it they are raising standards with gibberish like this?


Where is 8+6=14


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Wuwei said:


> First question:
> 
> If “same amount” refers to Midnight's daily amount, then Rusty eats the same as Midnight.
> If “same amount” refers to Midnight's weekly amount, then Rusty eats 28 cups a day.
> ...




So they are teaching math before Isaac Newton and Gottfried Leibniz, is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIrst off I looked up the questions, and they were  3rd grade math questions, and of course not what you posted.


George’s cat, Midnight, eats 28 cups of food in one week. Midnight eats the same amount each day. In one day, how many cups does the cat eat?

https://www.auburnschools.org/site/...ice%20Homework%20Week%2014%203rd%20grade.docx


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...




That's a bad link pal...


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one - Brainly.com

*Tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one day, how many more cups of food will midnight eat than Rusty? explain.*


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > George’s cat, Midnight, eats 28 cups of food in one week. Midnight eats the same amount each day. In one day, how many cups does the cat eat?
> ...



It's a school.  You need a student account to access it.

That's why I posted the 3rd grade question that's easier than the 1st grade question you claimed.

I found that question on a middle school quiz (6th/7th/8th grade)


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.


How do you reach that conclusion?

In the OP's very first example, the information given is on Midnight.   No information is given about Rusty.  In fact, until the last sentence, Rusty isn't even in the equation.

So, tell Me.  Is Rusty alive?
Is Rusty the same kind of dog?
Is Rusty the same sized dog?
Does Rusty exercise more than Midnight?

If Midnight is eating 4 cups a day, is Rusty secretly a bitch with just a really big tail?

I don't really have a problem with kids learning alternate ways of doing the math as long as they come to the right answer and understand how they reached that answer. However, if this is a sample of common core math, then people who promote it should have to solve these kinds of problems from a jail cell.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...




I am not in damn school now am I , give me a credible link, or I call bullshit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one - Brainly.com
> 
> *Tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one day, how many more cups of food will midnight eat than Rusty? explain.*




That's not a credible  link, it's blurred


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> I am not in damn school now am I , give me a credible link, or I call bullshit.


Actually i'm calling your opening post bull.

It certainly isn't a first grade question, and I actually found it as a middle school question, where students first learn to use X as an unknown.

So the answers would be 4-X  and 6+X


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one - Brainly.com
> ...




All I see after the blurr is this pal


1

Middle School
Mathematics
5 points
*Tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one day, how many more cups of food will midnight eat than Rusty? explain.*


Ask for details 
Follow
Report
 by Heidy410/20/2016
Only registered members have access to verified answers




JOIN NOW
Advertisement

*Answers*

Brainly User
You did not mention rusty sorry can't help but midnight eats 4 cups a day


Comments (1)
Report
1.0

1 vote

you didn't explain 
This question is archived. Ask new question
Advertisement


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> All I see after the blurr is this pal
> 
> 
> 1
> ...



That's what I said, you posted a 7th grade question, pretending it was a 1st grade question/.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...




So this is a true question and *LoneLaugher *is lying by calling it a fake, interesting


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> So this is a true question and *LoneLaugher *is lying by calling it a fake, interesting



Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > All I see after the blurr is this pal
> ...




How did I know if it was a 1st grade question or a 7th grade question? My youngest is in college...


And it's written like a 1st grade question...


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Don't know the answer?
> 
> It's very cool and a good idea to give kids the confidence to think about numbers, not just add/subtract/multiply/divide them by rote.
> 
> Both of these word problems help kids identify necessary information to solve a problem.  There's nothing wrong with that.



So in other words, when not enough information is available...don't solve the problem.  Sure sounds like a liberal teacher trying to screw up more liberals.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> How did I know if it was a 1st grade question or a 7th grade question? My youngest is in college...



Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...

Why open the op with a LIE?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > So this is a true question and *LoneLaugher *is lying by calling it a fake, interesting
> ...




You still can't give me a credible  link? And seriously this is written at the 7th grade level?????


If it is skool is getting  more dumber then I thought


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > How did I know if it was a 1st grade question or a 7th grade question? My youngest is in college...
> ...




Because once again this is written at the 7th grade level? For who retards like you?


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...



Actually it's a preparation for higher mathematics, where the answer includes unknown quantities, such as X and Y.   In the age of calculators, nobody has to do math by rote.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I was learning God damn trigonometry of the drafting boards by the 9th grade. this is a fucking embarrassment


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Knowing it's a 7th grade question, my answers stand 4-x and 6+x   simple.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




*What if the power goes out these college kids at the local quickie mart has to close the store because none of these kids can figure out how to add the sales tax *


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> I was learning God damn trigonometry of the drafting boards by the 9th grade. this is a fucking embarrassment



Yet you forgot a simple 7th grade math question.

Q: What is the area of a BOX

A: B x H

That's what you learn in middle school.  To solve problems you don't have the numbers for.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> *What if the power goes out these college kids at the local quickie mart has to close the store because none of these kids can figure out how to add the sales tax *



Actually the store had to close because they can't open up the cash register. And the credit card readers don't work without power.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obviously you kid is supposed to make shit UP then fill in the blanks, thus enabling them to gain more self esteem in numbers and be well onto their way towards working for the government when he/she/other  grows up


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > *What if the power goes out these college kids at the local quickie mart has to close the store because none of these kids can figure out how to add the sales tax *
> ...



And look at the writing above the question does this look like 7th grade penmanship?


It looks to me like first grade stuff



Look closely.. see how the kid writes *" 7 cups?"*


That's toddler writing I call bullshit


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...




Exactly,  thank you


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Look closely.. see how the kid writes *" 7 cups?"*
> 
> 
> That's toddler writing I call bullshit
> ...



Apparently that was the answer to the previous question (no 23)  of how many cups per day does Rusty eat.

Question 24 thus becomes 4-7 or Midnight eats 3 cups less than Rusty


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The answer to the first one is zero, he's eating the same, not "more".
The answer to the second one is, who the fuck knows, not enough information to draw a conclusion.

The second question is like this. 

Jim gave the store cashier $10.00, how much change is he getting back?

These are the people you folks are trusting with your kids education.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Look closely.. see how the kid writes *" 7 cups?"*
> ...



So are you a teacher? How about you copy and paste what I can't read from your links? Because  for some reason I am really interested what's the back story is here.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> The answer to the first one is zero, he's eating the same, not "more".
> The answer to the second one is, who the fuck knows, not enough information to draw a conclusion.
> 
> The second question is like this.
> ...



The op lied that they were 1st grade questions.

And the picture he posted didn't show question 23, which was probably the number of cups Rusty ate per day.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Pal I really don't want to make fun of you there has to be back story here..


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently that was the answer to the previous question (no 23)  of how many cups per day does Rusty eat.
> ...



If you want student access to the schools website you'll need to enroll.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > I was learning God damn trigonometry of the drafting boards by the 9th grade. this is a fucking embarrassment
> ...


What?

If it is a box, you want to know the volume, not the area.

Area is a surface dimension.

Area = Length * height.

The volume is length * height * depth


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> So are you a teacher? How about you copy and paste what I can't read from your links? Because  for some reason I am really interested what's the back story is here.



Why don't you post a picture of the test including question 23, and not cut off after the answer to question 23, and then question 24, which from what I can tell is based on the answer from the previous answer.

Post the questions above the one's you claim are unsolvable.  They are probably linked


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to the first one is zero, he's eating the same, not "more".
> ...




Look at the damn penmanship,  I was writing in cursive in the 5th grade. Even though I couldn't spell worth a damn I cheated like hell to make it look good


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > So are you a teacher? How about you copy and paste what I can't read from your links? Because  for some reason I am really interested what's the back story is here.
> ...



You post it then?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > *What if the power goes out these college kids at the local quickie mart has to close the store because none of these kids can figure out how to add the sales tax *
> ...




Lol people still have a few bucks in their wallets


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> What?
> 
> If it is a box, you want to know the volume, not the area.
> 
> ...



We're talking math

*quadrilaterals*
An equivalent condition is that the diagonals bisect each other and are equal in length. Rectangles include squares and oblongs. Informally: "a *box* or oblong" (including a square). Square (regular *quadrilateral*): all four sides are of equal length (equilateral), and all four angles are right angles.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Great, sounds like we have a winner.  So.....what are the answers?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...




Hell if I know...i still didn't get a single logical  answer


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...


What I posted IS math.  It is how you determine the volume of a given object unless the object is circular or cylindrical in which case you need to utilize Pi.  3.1415  the formula for area is PiR2 which means Pi * radius squared.  For a cylinder is Pi * R squared * height.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the store had to close because they can't open up the cash register. And the credit card readers don't work without power.
> ...



O.K. a person just came back from the ATM, and wants to buy a quart of milk for $1.20 and a 12 pack of soda for $3

Ther's a 5 cent per can bottle tax, and a 6% state tax on non-essentials.

All the guy has is a $20


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...




That's not common core it was invented by the Greeks 


*Quadrilaterals* were *invented* by the Ancient Greeks. It is said that Pythagoras was the first to draw one. In those days *quadrilaterals* had three sides and their properties were only dimly understood.
*Why were quadrilaterals invented in the first place? What is the ...*
Quora › Why-were-quadrilaterals-invent...

Feedback


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...



Yes, but radical right will explain it to us in detail, no doubt.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...




So what do I look like a quickie mart worker?


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> What I posted IS math.  It is how you determine the volume of a given object unless the object is circular or cylindrical in which case you need to utilize Pi.  3.1415



Box has many meanings, as a quadrilateral, as a rectangular solid, and as what Trump grabs.


----------



## initforme (Jan 19, 2018)

Before you criticize remember there are plenty of gop elected officials who helped conceive of common core. It wasn't just lousy liberals.  Those I'll begotten folk who cried about more accountability are the biggest culprits.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The answer to the first one is zero, he's eating the same, not "more".
> ...




The problem said he hate the same everyday which would equal 4 cups per day, then they asked how many "more" cups would he eat each day. The answer is he's eating the same 4 cups each day, not "more". They should have left the word "more" out of the question.


.


----------



## initforme (Jan 19, 2018)

Those that whine the loudest know the least....guaranteed


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > What I posted IS math.  It is how you determine the volume of a given object unless the object is circular or cylindrical in which case you need to utilize Pi.  3.1415
> ...




We are talking math and now you talking with your pecker?


Get off my thread fruit loop, this is serious stuff,  my grand baby's future is at stake.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

initforme said:


> Those that whine the loudest know the least....guaranteed



Bullshit,  it's you who don't want to be informed what's going on in the schools today.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> The problem said he hate the same everyday which would equal 4 cups per day,* then they asked how many "more" cups would he eat each day. *The answer is he's eating the same 4 cups each day, not "more". They should have left the word "more" out of the question.
> .




I'll give you the chance to read the question again.

*Tims dog, midnight,* eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one day, how many more cups of food will midnight eat *than Rusty*? explain.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Bullshit,  it's you who don't want to be informed what's going on in the schools today.



You thought a 7th grade question was a 1st grade question.


----------



## initforme (Jan 19, 2018)

I know exactly what's going on near...I know you hate me and I am not a fellow citizen even though I was born here....my grandkids have to say the pledge of allegiance every day at school so for me I wonder if that is not a form of indoctrination.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The problem said he hate the same everyday which would equal 4 cups per day,* then they asked how many "more" cups would he eat each day. *The answer is he's eating the same 4 cups each day, not "more". They should have left the word "more" out of the question.
> ...




My bad, I did miss that.

Now do you have an answer for the second one?

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit,  it's you who don't want to be informed what's going on in the schools today.
> ...



Yes idiot look at the penmanship, if you think it's acceptable, in a school setting God help us because you are a fool.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> My bad, I did miss that.
> 
> Now do you have an answer for the second one?
> 
> .


Based on the first question, i'd have to see the whole test to see if it was also based on preceding questions.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > You thought a 7th grade question was a 1st grade question.
> ...



Dang, haven't you ever tried to read a doctors prescription.  You would think he was in gradeschool.  Good thing it's not a requirement to save lives.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The problem said he hate the same everyday which would equal 4 cups per day,* then they asked how many "more" cups would he eat each day. *The answer is he's eating the same 4 cups each day, not "more". They should have left the word "more" out of the question.
> ...




That still don't make sense , where does it say in one day ? Does rusty eat canned Alpo or dry food?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > My bad, I did miss that.
> ...




Yet you won't post it, because you imply you have top secret security clearance to the questions above.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...



A doctor is not in skool, niether am I on the internet...

These kids are in skool..and penmanship should matter.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

The 3 Rs



No wonder they graduate morons and with common core math it's worse.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> That still don't make sense , where does it say in one day ? Does rusty eat canned Alpo or dry food?



Post question 23.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Yet you won't post it, because you imply you have top secret security clearance to the questions above.



It's your test. you post it.  I can google the question, but I can't google the test.

Back in your court.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

initforme said:


> I know exactly what's going on near...I know you hate me and I am not a fellow citizen even though I was born here....my grandkids have to say the pledge of allegiance every day at school so for me I wonder if that is not a form of indoctrination.




How can you not be a fellow citizen if you were born here?


Who the heck told you that?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you won't post it, because you imply you have top secret security clearance to the questions above.
> ...




Spin you posted the link ..back up up with copy and paste because it was blurred asshole the ball is back to you.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> These kids are in skool..and penmanship should matter.



You were the one to base grade assumption on penmanship.  It was a middle school (7th grade) math test, that you claimed was a first grade test, because of the sloppy writing.

BTW, who took the PIX, and why don't you show question 23 so we can see if it's the basis for question 24.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > These kids are in skool..and penmanship should matter.
> ...


Once again did you forget you found the link?


Post the copy and paste from this blurred link



Online
*radical rightGold Member*
tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one - Brainly.com

*Tims dog, midnight, eats 28 cups of food in a week. midnight eats the same amount each day. in one day, how many more cups of food will midnight eat than Rusty? explain.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



You can't do this on here posting links no one can read

*
Only registered members have access to verified answers*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...



Report


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> *Only registered members have access to verified answers*



Where did the pix you posted come from?

Google says they came from websites complaining about common core.

We don't know where they came from, and they may have been cropped to hide the information needed to answer the question.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...


complete the cube..


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Come on, somebody answer that question from the common core test.  Actually this one is pretty simple.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Your kind of smart moonglow in a street smart brick layer/ ex military guy.whats the answer to my two OP questions?


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Your kind of smart moonglow in a street smart brick layer/ ex military guy.whats the answer to my two OP questions?








Answer this one.  It's simple.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


you can find the answer to number two by using algebraic computations..the first one has a word answer, both dogs eat the same.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> you can find the answer to number two by using algebraic computations..the first one has a word answer, both dogs eat the same.



Don't jump to conclusions.  They talking about Midnight, but have no information on Rusty.  I presume the Rusty information was from the previous question, which the question was cut off, but we see an answer of 7 cups written in pencil.


----------



## Norman (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These guys must have written the questions:


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Come on, somebody answer that question from the common core test.  Actually this one is pretty simple.




That has nothing to do with midnight and rusty..


Did midnight steal all of rusty food?


Was midnight a German Shepherd and rusty a CHICHUAHUA?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Your kind of smart moonglow in a street smart brick layer/ ex military guy.whats the answer to my two OP questions?
> ...


That one is for college grads........incrementals of 2


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, somebody answer that question from the common core test.  Actually this one is pretty simple.
> ...


Any one who ever had two dogs , you know the big one will gobble up there food and try to eat the little dogs food..


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Norman said:


> These guys must have written the questions:


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 19, 2018)

Norman said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...


My answer would be: Marie needs to get a skill saw and increase production 300%...


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> That has nothing to do with midnight and rusty..
> 
> 
> Did midnight steal all of rusty food?
> ...



It's from the same website I found the first picture on.  All complaining about common core.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




That's not my question moonglow and you know it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > That has nothing to do with midnight and rusty..
> ...




Then copy and paste it because I want to read and comprehend it quit being like a girl...and post it already


----------



## Norman (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...



It seems like basic arithmetic is way over the heads of these common core teachers.

I bet many of them are teaching the kids....


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Then copy and paste it because I want to read and comprehend it quit being like a girl...and post it already



Common Core Math: Write Math?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > These guys must have written the questions:



Of course it fails ..girls wouldn't be cutting 2x4s 

They would get the boys to do it for them idiot.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Answer the question.  Where did you get the pictures you posted from?

Google says they came from common core blogs.

Answer the question.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Then copy and paste it because I want to read and comprehend it quit being like a girl...and post it already
> ...




At least you gave me a link all you telling me here is what I thought all along its word Scrabble...no math at all



From your link (and no wonder why you were scared to post it)




_By far Common Core's most distinctive feature, as articulated inCCSS.Math.Practice.MP3*, is its emphasis that students be able to explain verbally what they are solving. In principle, there is nothing wrong with that.* *But in practice, "writing math" is putting traditional computation on the back burner. *Why? Because we are told that students will have to write out their rationales on state tests in some capacity--and, admit it or not, teachers are forced to tune their instruction tightly so students will do well on the state tests. The fact that we have not yet seen the state tests and their implementation of this writing principle has not stopped Common Core stamped math books from shifting their focus. _


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> At least you gave me a link all you telling me here is what I thought all along its word Scrabble...no math at all
> 
> 
> 
> From your link (and no wonder why you were scared to post it)



That's where google matched up the picture you posted from.

*So where did YOU get it from?*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Answer the question.  Where did you get the pictures you posted from?
> 
> Google says they came from common core blogs.
> 
> Answer the question.




Say what numb nuts? You posted links they were true...


You do know your dealing with a 52 year old who has wisdom and knowledge and your just a kid with just knowledge.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> You do know your dealing with a 52 year old who has wisdom and knowledge and your just a kid with just knowledge.



You posted two pictures for you OP

Where did you get them from?  What website did you copy them from?

*Answer the question.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > At least you gave me a link all you telling me here is what I thought all along its word Scrabble...no math at all
> ...



You are so embarrassed dude, you backed up my claim idiot


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Say what numb nuts? You posted links they were true...



You post two edited pictures, looking like they were taken illegally by someone with a cell phone, while taking the test,

Where did you get the pictures from?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple answer

It is unknown how many more cups Rusty eats
Erica will have more coins than she had before

Life does not always give you all the elements of a problem


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You do know your dealing with a 52 year old who has wisdom and knowledge and your just a kid with just knowledge.
> ...




You backed me up on the forth page to say it was a true question



*radical rightGold Member*
↑
Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...



What's the answer to these two simple common core math questions?




1.

View attachment 172410 



2.




View attachment 172411
Click to expand...
FIrst off I looked up the questions, and they were 3rd grade math questions, and of course not what you posted.


George’s cat, Midnight, eats 28 cups of food in one week. Midnight eats the same amount each day. In one day, how many cups does the cat eat?

https://www.auburnschools.org/site/...ice%20Homework%20Week%2014%203rd%20grade.docx


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...



I think midnight ate rusty


----------



## initforme (Jan 19, 2018)

This 82 year old has forgotten more about this so called great nation than all of you combined.  Blame those who whine and cry for more accountability for common core....they are ignorant and can't see it's the breakdown of the family that is the root cause of issues.  But the good lord understands you will never figure this out wcause it's easier to blame some teacher.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Say what numb nuts? You posted links they were true...
> ...



Just Google it and once again fool you backed me up saying they were real questions, what are you getting so upset about?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

initforme said:


> This 82 year old has forgotten more about this so called great nation than all of you combined.  Blame those who whine and cry for more accountability for common core....they are ignorant and can't see it's the breakdown of the family that is the root cause of issues.  But the good lord understands you will never figure this out wcause it's easier to blame some teacher.




Your 82? Informative..I have a lot of respect for you now..


Thank you.. from the bottom of my heart, I hope you make it to 100 years old..


Love ya.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I found several blogs with the same picture.  All trying to complain about common core, using what looks like what could be "fake news".

Once again, you posted the pictures, where did you get them from?  

Fess up.  Where did you copy them from?

This is like russians posting something on facebook that got repeated and reposted endlessly.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > This 82 year old has forgotten more about this so called great nation than all of you combined.  Blame those who whine and cry for more accountability for common core....they are ignorant and can't see it's the breakdown of the family that is the root cause of issues.  But the good lord understands you will never figure this out wcause it's easier to blame some teacher.
> ...




I could care less if your a liberal or conservative you have more years to live


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

Life does not always give you all the information you need


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Life does not always give you all the information you need


f

Sometimes the answers for question 24 comes from question 23.

That's why i'm trying to find out where bear got the photo from.


----------



## initforme (Jan 19, 2018)

82...cross country ski at leat 10 kilometers per day...the older one gets the easier it is to exercise.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...




Russians? What the fuck asshole?
You found the link to say they were true..what the hell you smoking?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

initforme said:


> 82...cross country ski at leat 10 kilometers per day...the older one gets the easier it is to exercise.




I am very proud of you,  I love hearing about  this stuff on the internet.  I have a few senior  citizens come by once in awhile on there golf carts bringing me plates and stuff knowing I am a single old 52 year old  who just lives with his dogs..and I hate cooking..


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Life does not always give you all the information you need
> ...


The answer to 23 seems to be 7 cups
So the answer is probably 3 cups

Seems like the OP is trying to mislead us in a bogus attack on common core


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Russians? What the fuck asshole?
> You found the link to say they were true..what the hell you smoking?



I found links that all had the same "fake news" photos.  Just because the same common core hating blog posted the pictures doesn't mean they're real, or that they weren't selectively chosen or edited to make them unanswerable.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > 82...cross country ski at leat 10 kilometers per day...the older one gets the easier it is to exercise.
> ...


Bear

Why are you misleading us?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > 82...cross country ski at leat 10 kilometers per day...the older one gets the easier it is to exercise.
> ...




I drive by in my one of my pickup trucks they are out on there golf carts and I stop and wonder what they are looking  at, then I see the deer and wild turkeys ..and I just smile ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...




I am not misleading you I am talking  right now to an old 82 year old lady..(I assume)


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Why is your OP so deceptive?
You are obviously withholding information that is available to the student in an attempt to criticize common core


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...





You just don't live in the south rightwinger or in rural areas ..you will never know unless you go.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Has nothing to do with you lying about common core


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I am not with holding any information,  only what I see on the internet,  if you have other information post it..you really think I don't want to know the truth? Post everything  you find.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You are being played for a fool and blindly reposting propaganda


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Like I said my daughter is in college,  I still remember holding her in my arms (when she was a baby) while meeting my step daughters  2nd grade teacher , i remember taking my step daughter to night school because the teachers thought she was dumb in the 7th grade ..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...




Silly Commie, there is no such thing as a "wrong" answer with Common Core, as long as you "feel good" about the answer.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Prove it? Do you have kids still in grade school?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Do you really think I am going  to walk in some school at 52? With no children?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

To find out what they are teaching? That ship sailed long ago rw....i am not like trump.

You know what I mean?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Quit lying. Obviously there is more information given, that you decided not to include in this goofy thread. Typical lying RWNJ.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Then post it..

I want to know the truth, do you have any children in school? 


If you think I can't handle the truth you are fucking wrong.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

The truth I can handle,  lies I can not


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Why don't you just admit that you don't know shit about Common Core or its objectives and are just posting conservative propaganda?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> The truth I can handle,  lies I can not


Why are you posting lies?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 19, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So that's what fox told you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You think canines speak?

Another Bolshevik educated moron...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Undefined.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




In the trade they're called "Fubar". 

Greg


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Then post it..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



What's this fox shit?


Didn't you learn common core and think for your self moron?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Are you really going to continue trying to portray that as the complete question? Really?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Go out side it's cold it's hot? What's with this fox shit?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Then find it and post it ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



It looks like the complete question to me


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really going to continue trying to portray that as the complete question? Really?
> ...



That's why I asked you half a dozen times where did YOU get the photos from?

Confess.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> It looks like the complete question to me



You're a shithead moron.  They talk about Midnight, giving the amount he eats in a week, and have you calculate what he eats in a day, and then compare it to RUSTY, who must have been the subject of a previous question.

Why try to bullshit people?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I'm sure it does to a RWNJ.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> 
> What's the answer to these two simple common core math questions?
> 1.
> ...



ANSWER 1).  4 - R.

ANSWER 2).  6 + C.

Both are thinly veiled algebraic problems because both contain a virtual quantity.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




You are getting boring ..sorry to say that, no substance just guy shit.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...




Interesting,  but it wouldn't hold up to miss Molly in third grade.


----------



## Wuwei (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is more common core idiocy. Quite amusing. 

Why Is This Common Core Math Problem So Hard? Supporters Respond To Quiz That Went Viral | HuffPost


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the complete question to me
> ...




Then give us a previous question all I see once again is about 7 cups


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




And once again very bad penmanship.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on someone here at USMB can help me figure out my first grade home work...
> ...



That's what I thought before Bear wouldn't tell us where he got the pictures from.  He didn't say they came from an anti common core website blog.  And not which blog he got them from.

Rusty's daily consumption was probably answered in question 23, which you can only see the answer to (7 cups)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


All you are posting is butt hurt, I am not linking crap you can't read , that would be you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Dude I caught you and now you just posting  like a child having  a temper tantrum. I am now getting bored of my own thread .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 19, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Sockgirl busted - and wrong


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Grow the fuck up


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




Really? Now I am interested..


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Then Miss Molly is a fucking twat because THOSE ARE the only correct answers.  Besides, I thought you said it was a FIRST grade math problem?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




How many times do I have to post it? Look at the penmanship.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



There is no correct  answers idiot that's what common core math is about ..get a clue.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2018)

Wuwei said:


> Here is more common core idiocy. Quite amusing.
> 
> Why Is This Common Core Math Problem So Hard? Supporters Respond To Quiz That Went Viral | HuffPost


Are you serious right now?  That problem is simple. I find it hard to believe anyone got into any deep mathematics  couldn't solve that very simple problem.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Really? Now I am interested..



Question 17 from the same anti common core website you got your question from, was based on the answers from question 15 and question 16.

Showing that many questions on the test, are based on answers to previous questions.

So logic says you answer question 24  comparing Midnight to Rusty, is, based on question 23 about Rusty.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Common core math is all about trying,  its obvious to see..there is no correct answers in a mathematics way.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Common core math is all about trying,  its obvious to see..there is no correct answers in a mathematics way.





radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Now I am interested..
> ...


Right, both questions were deceptive, when shown alone.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Now I am interested..
> ...




Once again is midnight a great dane or is midnight a wiener dog?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Common core math is all about trying


No, it's about gaining an intuitive sense of numbers, and being able to handle math in your head.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wuwei said:
> 
> 
> > Here is more common core idiocy. Quite amusing.
> ...



The electrical engineer couldn't figure it out.

The answer is that jack started out right, jumping by 100's three times, but then he started jumping by 10's, six times, instead of jumping by ten once, and by one six times.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> The electrical engineer couldn't figure it out.


Then he was getting in his own way.  Funny thing is, kids learn common core math more easily than do adults.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 19, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Common core math is all about trying,  its obvious to see..there is no correct answers in a mathematics way.
> ...



Fort fun Indiana read the entire link, radical right keeps on claiming he has the link to the other questions..but won't post them and his link is blured


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Either there was more information involved not shown, or it was just a case of poor textbook editing.  This has literally nothing to do with common core methods, so I don't get the point.  That being the case, it makes it seem even MORE likely to me that there is deception, here..


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Common core math is all about trying
> ...



Exactly.  It's to figure out if the answer they got from their calculator makes sense.

Like when you accidently hit the X key instead of the + key, and you get an answer in the thousands, that you figured should have been in the low hundreds.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 19, 2018)

radical right said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


EXACTLY.


----------



## radical right (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Fort fun Indiana read the entire link, radical right keeps on claiming he has the link to the other questions..but won't post them and his link is blured



Now you're a liar in addition to being a fraud.  I made no such claim.  I searched for the question on google, where I found it referred to as a middle school (not first grade like you claimed) question.  And later _I googled the picture, and found it on anti common core blogs.

_


----------



## Issa (Jan 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > We had common core in Morocco so did most countries, and we scored always higher than american students....even when we came here and we took math, the average of us scored A+ easily, so did so many of my friends from Asia and Europe while american students did struggle. Is that right path to get students interested in math and encourage more to pursue higher math.
> ...


If that makes you feel better, beleive it.


----------



## Issa (Jan 19, 2018)

bear513 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


I o what do you suggest to change it to?


----------



## Issa (Jan 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Then you just home school your kid.


----------



## Issa (Jan 19, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


I have tons of friends that went on to study both Europe/US/Canada they all excel in most subjects especially science and math.
We always joked about how easy it's here in the US comparecomparsd to Europe for example. It's a known fact...an internet search can' help you with that, weve lived it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the complete question to me
> ...


Typical rightwing tactic of providing content out of context to support their propaganda

The test obviously requires you to solve parts of the problem as you go along


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 20, 2018)

gtopa1 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



According to the left, math is about feelings. There is no right or wrong.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So now arthimitic is a story board? A book ? Word scramble?


1 + 1 =?


But in this case it's not arithmetic...its a damn story board ...thats reading trying to figure out the right answer that the teacher wants you to find..



It's not teach children how to think, but what you want them to think... indoctrination.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 20, 2018)

Issa said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




Then where is these great mathematical wizards from Europe/mocco solving string theory or quantum physics?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...


Actually, the information needed to solve the problem was provided in the previous question

Information deceptively left out of the OP

Math problems in real life are not given to you as....1 + 1


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 20, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




7 cups ?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Since when do you make arthimitic a story board...?

A boss tells you to make sure you have 50 widgets in inventory,  you see you have 9 left, are you going to order 50 widgets @ $10,000 grand a piece or order 41?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 20, 2018)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Exactly what? Hey did you know you can write shell oil on a calculator by doing this?



710 77342

Turn your calculator upside down, it's a fossil fuel conspiracy I tell you !!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


That is a story board
You have to look at consumption rates and how much 50 would cost vs 41

Math in real life is not 1+1


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 20, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> According to the left, math is about feelings. There is no right or wrong.


What an idiotic thing to say, given that, the more educated one is, the more likely to be liberal that person is. It's like you think things become true because they dribbled from your mouth.


----------



## Issa (Jan 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Go to NASA, labs, silicone valley you'l find thrm all there making things better for humans.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Damn!  I would have thought some caveperson probably drew a quadrilateral in the dirt long before Pythagoras was ever born.  Damn Pythagoras and his fetish with rational numbers.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 20, 2018)

Why are Conservatives so afraid of math?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 20, 2018)

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > radical right said:
> ...




$1.20 + $3 + 12*$0.05 + $3*0.06 = $4.98.

Charge $5, cash only,  no lights.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 20, 2018)

"In those days *quadrilaterals* had three sides and their properties were only dimly understood."

Uh....wtf?


----------



## Old Yeller (Jan 20, 2018)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Xelor gave good answers way way back in the first posts.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 21, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


My only problem is that if the child gets the first question wrong, he automatically misses the second


----------



## OldLady (Jan 22, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...


Word problems are designed to help kids solve real world problems, and in real life, information is often missing.  So no, I don't think it will make them feel dumb---it will be a "lightbulb" moment, in fact.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Question 1:
> Let x be number of cups of food Rusty eats.
> 
> Answer:  Midnight eats |4 - x| more or fewer cups of food than does Rusty.​
> ...


They don't introduce variables in 1st grade, which is why I gave the answer I did.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 22, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the answer?
> ...


BlackSand, I've always thought you were pretty smart, but that was a really not smart statement.  There certainly would be a definitive answer to both those problems if enough information were provided, but it wasn't.  It has nothing to do with subjective opinions.  That, girl, is the hogwash.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Question 1:
> ...



Cool.  I think yours was a reasonable answer for a first grader to give and were I the grader, I'd give a first grader full marks for that answer.

Though I don't know much about Common Core's testing designs and approaches, I do recall learning, some years after I took them, that the standardized tests we were as kids given often had a question or two that deliberately was above the level of cognition/education expected of kids in my age/grade cohort. (It was quite possible to get those questions wrong and still score in the 99th percentile) I was told those questions were there to facilitate teachers identifying their most able students. I don't know whether Common Core has any features of that approach nor have I ever confirmed what I was told.

What I would expect a very bright first grader to do is write an answer that is like mine, but write it in English rather than in math. After all, math is just a language, one wherein the "grammar" is given by theorems, postulates and so on, and the sentences are equations.  The difference between smart and the very smartest first graders is that the very smart ones will realize that there isn't a numeric answer to the question and will thus provide their answer as best as it possible using English.

Edit:
Mind you.  When I doubt that when I was in the first grade, I would have answered as I think a very bright first grader would have.  I would have written "not enough information" or something like it.  My daughter would have given an answer similar to what I note as the expectation of a very bright first grader, but then it was apparent very early on that she's sharper than I and her mother.  LOL​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Question 1:
> ...





OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Question 1:
> ...


Among the other lies in the OP, I doubt if that is a first grade problem

Probably third grade


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> I doubt if that is a first grade problem



That notion crossed my mind too; however, I'm willing to take the OP-er at his word that it is indeed a question that appears on a first grade test.  I am because I have neither the will nor a way to soundly or cogently show otherwise.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...





Still no answer to these simple problems?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The OP is rightwing propaganda attempting to discredit common core

It intentionally withheld information from previous questions that was needed to answer the problem

I doubt if a first grader has the verbal or math skills to do these problems. If they do, then common core is very, very impressive


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


OT:
Frankly, that a first grader didn't figure out valid/accurate answers to the questions -- be it the ones I gave or the one OldLady gave in post 11 -- isn't particularly disconcerting.  What is far more disconcerting -- on multiple levels -- is that a first grader's parent didn't conjure one of those answers.​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Show the whole test and we can talk

You providing partial information and then saying....aha...you can't answer.... is deceptive


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It's not partial , show where anything is left out? 

Math is not a romance novel.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> withheld information



It also crossed my mind that there might be information elsewhere in the test and that students are instructed to use in answering the questions shown.  Similarly to what I implied before, I didn't raise that possibility because I had nowhere I could take it, and no way to strongly/cogently defend its probability of being so, after having introduced it.  There's just not much point -- discursively, strategically, etc. -- to publicly raising doubt when one knows one has no strong/case to support the basis for there being doubt and one knows one isn't about to put any effort into developing a strong case to that effect.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Here are some sample Common Core exam questions for first graders.

Grade 1 Level Math Common Core Sampler Test

1st Grade Math Practice - Common Core Math

Common Core: 1st Grade Math Practice Tests

First Grade Assessments
It's clear that Common Core testing does use the "refer to the following to answer questions...." approach to presenting questions.  It is also clear that the nature and extent to which one might adeptly handle quantitative/analytical uncertainty does not appear to be among the skills on which first graders are, in Common Core math tests, evaluated.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I don’t know if anyone’s answered as I’m not interested in reading through this thread, but those questions expect two answers. That’s why there are two lines for the answers. In both cases, you can make up a number to achieve the answer. As long as the numbers add up, the answer is correct. Your second example even has an answer written in already.

An acceptable answer to the first one is 1. Rusty eats 3 cups per day.

An acceptable answer to the second one is 12/6. She has 12 coins total because she bought 6.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Show the whole test and we can talk



Looking again at the "coin" question pictured in the OP, it's clear that the the child got "11" and "5" from somewhere other than the specific question pictured.  In light of that taken with the content I linked in post 242, unlike my prior stance of noncommittal, I'm now inclined to agree with your assessment that there is  information given in the test and that the OP-er has not shared with us.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I don’t think there’s more to the question. These questions are designed to inspire kids to not only find the solution to simple math problems, but to also find solutions to more abstract problems.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





Faun said:


> I don’t think there’s more to the question. These questions are designed to inspire kids to not only find the solution to simple math problems, but to also find solutions to more abstract problems.


That does remain as a possibility; however, it strains credulity (mine anyway) to think the section/question instructions, in essence, tell kids to make up a number and use it in solving the problem.  (see post 242)

OT:
I don't know that I've ever come across a test (of the sort we're discussing) designed to inspire anything.  AFAIK, tests like the Common Core math tests are just that, tests, tools for measuring, not tools for inspiring anything.​


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Then why don't they have a separate course? Leave math alone and if they want to do voodoo reading problems "to make kids feel good" about giving wrong answers ...make it stand on its own?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

I can see a new common core math question being devised as we speak the answer is:


*Avalanche* 


What is 2 snowflakes x 3 million snowflakes?


.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Faun said:


> I don’t think there’s more to the question. These questions are designed to inspire kids to not only find the solution to simple math problems, but to also find solutions to more abstract problems.
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> ...


OT:
One thing I'm confident nobody tests among first graders is the nature and extent of their ability to understand the notion that just because one or several folks can conceive of elements of doubt about a given matter, the mere utterance of those doubts does not at all give credence to or boost their plausibility or probability.​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



I was in third grade over 50 years ago

We were given something called "new math" that was different than traditional arithmetic
Parents were outraged because that was not the way they learned
Where was the rote memorization like in the old days?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Say what ? She goes to a coin show and now has 12 coins, how is that possible? Did she buy a 1958 penny that cost 6 coins? (As an example) that means she would only have one coin


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




She went to a coin show not the currency exchange.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Seperate course for what? It’s math and belongs in a math workbook. What’s the real problem here? You have a six-year-old grandchild that’s making you look like an idiot?  I wouldn’t be surprised, All six-year-olds do that to you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What was the value of her coins? Did she have 6 pennys? 6 dimes?, 6 nickels? Six quarters? Six half dollars?, six Susan B. Anthony dollars?

Did she have 6 flowing half dollar worth 17 grand a piece?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It doesn't teach arthimitic. 


It doesn't teach kids how to think but what to think.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Even six-year-olds are too smart for you, huh? It doesn’t ask how much the coins are worth. It just asks for how many coins she bought. If she started with six coins, and she bought six more coins, she now has 12 coins. Why is that so difficult for you to understand?

<smh>


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Moron, it tests an individual’s knowledge of math. That lesson would already have been taught. I don’t think you’re even a smart as a three-year-old as even common sense evades you.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Where was the rote memorization like in the old days?



In my day and for math, it was multiplication drills/tables.  Somehow, I can still in my mind "hear" the piano notes and rhythm that accompanied them. 

Da, da da, da da...Da, da da, da da....

Then he'd signal a "key change" on the piano and we had to recognize whether the key shifted higher or lower on the scale and accordingly shift to whatever series was above or below the one we'd just completed.  So if we began the drill with "sixes," a "key change" up one level told us to go to "sevens" whereas down one called for "fives." 

And no, I/we didn't know at the time that what he was playing to cue us were "key changes" or weren't.  We just heard a single note (one key change), a pair of notes (shifting two keys), etc.  In any case, multiplication drills were a lot of fun, especially when he'd holler for one of us to come up and choose the next "key change."  Little was more fun that getting to pound out a three or four note "key change," or, once we'd learned to play the basic melody, do so while the teacher played all sorts of fun harmonies on the end of the keyboard.

(See:  Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid)​


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


LOL 

You’re so fucking deranged. The value of the coins is not part of the equation. Only the quantity is. A six-year-old can grasp that concept but you can’t.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




So you telling me I can go to a coin show with 6 coins in my pocket and double it?


Lmfao...



I got to stop going to casinos and stop playing the lottery..


I will just go to coin shows with a 6 grand in my pocket and leave with 12 grand


You stupid.



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




So this is all pretend liberal fantasy land here?






No wonder why you libtards are idiots.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Seperate course for what? It’s math and belongs in a math workbook. What’s the real problem here? You have a six-year-old grandchild that’s making you look like an idiot? I wouldn’t be surprised, All six-year-olds do that to you.



I don't any idea of about whom you remarked thus, but the remark itself is funny.





Knowing as I do the reasons that'd move me to add someone to my ignore list, thus why I don't know of whom you write, has a lot to do with why I find your remark funny.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Seperate course for what? It’s math and belongs in a math workbook. What’s the real problem here? You have a six-year-old grandchild that’s making you look like an idiot? I wouldn’t be surprised, All six-year-olds do that to you.
> ...




Only a light weight like you would have an ignore list.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Dude, STFU already. You’re making an ass of yourself and proving to be dumber than a first-grader.

Moron.... WTF does it read that Erica used the coins in her coin collection to buy more coins for it??

It doesn’t. You’re just an abject rightard. 

Erica had 6 coins in her collection. She goes and buys 6 more with money she’s saved up, i.e., money other than the 6 coins in her collection.

Erica now has 12 coins in her collection; not limited to other money in her possession.

I can’t believe how stupid you are. This thread should be memorialized as a testament to your ignorance, like Stephanie's “Operation American Spring” thread.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

Xelor said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Seperate course for what? It’s math and belongs in a math workbook. What’s the real problem here? You have a six-year-old grandchild that’s making you look like an idiot? I wouldn’t be surprised, All six-year-olds do that to you.
> ...


This is exactly the reason I don’t put any of these yahoos on ignore. Why would you want to miss any of this?? This is comedy gold. The material writes itself.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> This is exactly *the reason I don’t put any of these yahoos on ignore.  Why would you want to miss any of this??* This is comedy gold.


LOL  Well, because there is, from multiple other sources, ample comic relief in my life....conversations with friends, television shows and movies, odd remarks from strangers and acquaintances, comedy acts in clubs and stadiums, etc.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> WTF does it read that Erica used the coins in her coin collection to buy more coins for it??



OT, sort of:
I don't know if you've ever taken any "big time" professional certification exams like the bar, the CPA exam, medical board exams, etc. or perhaps the GRE, LSAT, GMAT, or other exams wherein there is an implicit assumption that the people taking the exam are "smarter (or at least more learned) than the average bear."  If you have, however, you've surely noticed/learned that a key element tested in them is one's "good sense" not to inject into the question "stuff" that isn't there.  Part of what's tested with such questions is the test taker's ability to recognize and focus on the specific point/topic of the question being asked/covered rather than "everything under the Sun" that's tangential to it.

I understand why that is an element tested and why it's tested in the way it is tested.  It is tested-for because prescience, perspicacity and focus are important skills for any professional or graduate student.  It's tested indirectly because it's inefficient to do so directly for those skills are but part of one's overall critical thinking aptitude and exhibited ability.

The thing is that one must use those skills in solving problems as well as when positing ideas.  I suspect whomever it is that you're talking to has gone way, way down the "rabbit hole" with their conjecture.​


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



In effect

If you have 8 dollars in one pocket and 5 dollars in another

Can you buy something for $10 or can you only buy something that costs $13?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I can pull out my 9mm and get it for free


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




This would be a better more realistic common core question..


If a punk had 8 crack rocks then he had 5 how many cracks rocks does he have when you beat him up and steal them all?


Answer:


*Zero*



.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> In effect
> 
> If you have 8 dollars in one pocket and 5 dollars in another
> 
> Can you buy something for $10 or can you only buy something that costs $13?


Oh, my.  You didn't truly _have to _explain that concept, did you?  LOL  Your doing so rings like something a stand-up comic might say.  Faun would, I suspect, agree.  LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Another example of edited content to try to misrepresent common core

If you look at the students work, it appears he has information that she bought 5 coins and gives an answer that she now has 11


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Say what? Where on earth can you double your money unless Janet Yellen is using QE in the stock market, I am more , way more creative then you all in critical thinking skills no wonder why you bought AGW hook line and sinker.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


LOL 

Oh, you poor thing. You’re still stuck on the value of the coins when the question is about quantity, not value??

Even worse for you, you’re still stuck on that even after that’s been explained to you multiple times.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Besides you, who said anything about her doubling her money?

You really do prove you have shit for brains.


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


LOL

Hisses the moron who’s proven to be dumber than a six year old who can answer such easy questions that utterly confound him— to the point he had to create a thread on this forum in search of the answers .... which he still doesn’t understand even after the answers were not only given to him; but explained to him as well.






By the way, conservative moron... Common Core was injected into my state’s curriculum by a conservative Republican governor with a Republican controlled state legislature. That’s “Liberal fantasy land” to you, is it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Faun said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You said it spin master..why you post something and then deny you post it?

We all seen it ...munchkin


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Oh? What did I deny posting?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 28, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BlackSand, I've always thought you were pretty smart, but that was a really not smart statement.  There certainly would be a definitive answer to both those problems if enough information were provided, but it wasn't.  It has nothing to do with subjective opinions.  That, girl, is the hogwash.



There wasn't enough information given ... And speculation isn't part of mathematics.
It is one of the only schools of knowledge where proving your work is not only encouraged ... But definitive.

The subjective opinions I was talking about involve all the other schools of knowledge and how things are interpreted.
Mathematics is not based in interpretation ... It is based in absolute proof.

The idea it is necessary to pollute an absolute science with goofy ideas about exploring alternative teaching methods is reckless and unnecessary.
Mathematics has worked fine without stupid questions that intentionally leave out information necessary to find a definitive answer.
Teach children how to do mathematics properly and correctly ... Instead of wasting valuable classroom time teaching them how to create nonsense.

2+2 = 4 ... Is Correct
2+y = orange ... Is Hogwash

.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand, I've always thought you were pretty smart, but that was a really not smart statement.  There certainly would be a definitive answer to both those problems if enough information were provided, but it wasn't.  It has nothing to do with subjective opinions.  That, girl, is the hogwash.
> ...


The student taking the test was given enough information to answer the question....The OP just didn't show it 

Mathematics is not absolute. Most mathematics in life does not give you all the information.  You make a best guess based on available information

I have a quarter tank of gas. Do I have enough gas to make it home?
I have a $20 bill. If I buy these four items, do I have enough money?


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The student taking the test was given enough information to answer the question....The OP just didn't show it
> 
> Mathematics is not absolute. Most mathematics in life does not give you all the information.  You make a best guess based on available information
> 
> ...



I assume you don't pilot aircraft much ... Your mathematics better be a little more accurate if you ever decide to ... 
We can only hope you never get a job (outside of stocking shelves) in a pharmacy.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*Mathematics is not absolute*

Say what ?

1+1=2

Do you have proof it does not?


----------

